

BrightContext Adds Support for Node.js - zackproser
http://www.brightcontext.com/brightcontext-expands-real-time-platform-with-support-for-node-js-2/
You can now process real-time data streams in your Node projects using BrightContext's JavaScript SDK.
======
reklis
looks sweet!

